# APR Presents Dub Deliverance Track Daze!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On Saturday, August 16th, APR will be on site at the Dub Deliverance Track Daze High Performance Driving Event at Summit Point Raceway with Volkswagen of American and our partners NGP Racing, BFGoodrich Tires and Motul! The event is open to all VW and Audi makes and models and is an exciting track event! 

NGP will bring their fleet of vehicles for ride alongs and will be on site doing labor free installs on discounted APR Software, APR Intakes, APR DVs, APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps and more!

APR staff, including Daytona Rolex 24 winning professional APR factory driver, Ian Baas, will be on site to give ride alongs and driving instruction in the BFGoodrich Tires Max R and the MK7 GTI. 

Be sure to register now! Visit the Track Days Website for tickets and more details!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Ian cannot wait to meet everyone at the track, so make sure to stop by!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope everyone is preparing for the weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who attended the event. It was a huge success. We ran all day long in the Max R and MK7 GTI with our Stage 1 ECU Upgrade and intake and had a blast. If anyone is interested, we actually completed the entire day on a single set of BFGoodrich R1 tires with more laps to spare. This is a tire you'll want to check out for your next track day for sure. 

Here is a *Full Gallery* of our cars and many of you on the track. We narrowed it down from the 1,600 photos we shot that day. 

Here are a couple:


----------

